# Feeders & Watering set up advice please



## cntrywmnkw (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all, I'm going to getting 3 Nigerian Dwarf wethers in July & could use some advice on what types of feeders & watering systems to get/use for these little guys. :kidblack: I'm a TOTAL newby to goats, I've never had any before, so I'm at a total loss as to what to buy/make. Any & all suggestions are appreciated. Thanks in advance. Karen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use 2 gallon buckets for water. The 2 dish mineral feeder hung on the wall for minerals. Dog bowls for feed.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

My hubby made me this feeder and it works GREAT. Very little waste


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

I like the black, rubbery type bowls...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....33a9-48f2-9ba4-0a703c4eaa55&gas=2 in 1 feeder

This is the hay feeder I use. DH works too many hours and has no time to make things. It has a tray and you can also use it to put feed in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

For water, we use 5 gallon buckets...for grain, rubber bowls, and for hay we built mangers but in a pinch we make a "pocket" out of american fencing and leave the top open. Hang it on the wall with staples. We make ours to fit 2 flakes of hay...


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Apr 14, 2014)

LoriH said:


> My hubby made me this feeder and it works GREAT. Very little waste


love that! I've noticed a lot of those feeders with the slats being slanted, is there a reason for that?


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I just went threw this myself. Since I just picked up our first girl I saw what the breeder was using so got some myself to make her comfortable. It was the flat side buckets. I did for temp purpose use an old SS frying pan with out a handle on to put some grain in over night. Buckets are 8 quart and can be had at local feed stores or Co-Op. We will be build feeders since I will have four goaties but for now this works well.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

cntrywmnkw said:


> love that! I've noticed a lot of those feeders with the slats being slanted, is there a reason for that?


They are on a slant (I think its 66 degrees) so that the goat puts their whole head in and eats and then they have to bend their head to get it back out. That way they don't grab hay and put it out letting it drop on the ground. Works good with or without horns too.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Apr 14, 2014)

LoriH said:


> They are on a slant (I think its 66 degrees) so that the goat puts their whole head in and eats and then they have to bend their head to get it back out. That way they don't grab hay and put it out letting it drop on the ground. Works good with or without horns too.


Thank you!! I figured there had to be a VERY logical reason, other than looking good, lol. Thanks again.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I use the two gallon buckets from TSC for water. I have to carry it to the pens so I can't go very big until water lines get run.

I use the two compartment fence feeder for minerals and baking soda.

I use the small fence feeders for regular feed. Each goat has their own and I am clipping them to the fence for feeding time.

I'm still looking for the hay rack that will work best for me. Haven't yet been happy with anything I've tried. It has only been 1.5 years so far. I really like the look of the one Karen posted. My husband "wants" to build be all kinds of stuff but he never gets around to it


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cntrywmnkw said:


> Hi all, I'm going to getting 3 Nigerian Dwarf wethers in July & could use some advice on what types of feeders & watering systems to get/use for these little guys. :kidblack: I'm a TOTAL newby to goats, I've never had any before, so I'm at a total loss as to what to buy/make. Any & all suggestions are appreciated. Thanks in advance. Karen


A few things I've learned over the years: Feed tubs on the ground inevitably means that the goat's feet end up in them and they will be pooped in - do what you can to keep them off the ground. I use hollow steel pipe cut in two down the middle with hangers welded onto it for grain/pellet feeders. Position water tubs/buckets/tanks in a shaded area so the water stays cooler longer, and it also helps keep algae from growing so you don't have to scrub them out as often. If you have just a few goats, the fence line feeders with the two hooks on back(Tuff Built I believe is the brand name) make a good water 'tub', holds several gallons of water, and can be positioned high enough that the goats cannot poop in it. Provide a step so they can reach it. Hang mineral feeders above every animal's butt, then provide a step so they can reach them. It prevents the goats from pooping in the mineral feeder. I find a 4 hole cinder block works very well as a step. Metal plumbers tape is a very good way to attach a PVC mineral feeder to a round post so the goats cannot rub on the bottom of it and dump the mineral - learned that one from a fellow GS member. Be careful using it, however, as it is sharp and will cut the snot out of your fingers. I hope this helps, and I wish you the best with your goats.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

LoriH said:


> They are on a slant (I think its 66 degrees) so that the goat puts their whole head in and eats and then they have to bend their head to get it back out. That way they don't grab hay and put it out letting it drop on the ground. Works good with or without horns too.


How could that ever be safe for horns? I won't give mine anything they could fit their heads into!


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the great advice/suggestions, I really appreciate it.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> How could that ever be safe for horns? I won't give mine anything they could fit their heads into!


Their horns fit through the slats no problem they just have to turn their head lightly sidways. Maybe I am naive but we haven't had any problems yet and the design has been around for a VERY LONG time.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had too many get stuck in the fence, I wouldn't risk it. They're doing pretty good with a narrow slatted feeder.


----------

